# Red Dead Redemption



## Voley (May 4, 2010)

This looks ace. A western with more than hint of 'Deadwood' to it, made by the people that did Grand Theft Auto. Open world. Ludicrously violent, no doubt.

Rustle horses, ride stagecoaches, gamble, drink, fight alone or as part of a posse and more importantly, blow the shit out everything human and animal.  Quite possibly the first ever shooter to involve bear-skinning.

Out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

Not sure really, watched the video and it looked a bit boring. I'd prefer an online crime world with GTA tbh...


----------



## Voley (May 5, 2010)

I hope you can shoot the horses in it. I fucking hate horses.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 5, 2010)

Looks good, and positive previews so far. Lots and lots of online multiplayer stuff, too.

I shall be casting my eye westwards at release, I expect.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2010)

I hate those 'verify your age' things.  I keep thinking they're gonna come back with 'you are far too old for this kind of thing'


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2010)

The videos make me as excited as the GTA4 ones did. Fool me once.....


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2010)

I loved Red Dead Revolver on the original XBox. Got my fingers crossed really hard for this one.


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

Guardian Review



> But more than that, I see the raw brutality and grit, the sheer nihilism, of Peckinpah and Walter Hill.


----------



## The Groke (May 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The videos make me as excited as the GTA4 ones did. Fool me once.....




I am cautiously excited for it....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

I'm keen on this release. (21st May.)
But i think Battlefield - Bad Company 2,
Is next up for me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption Gameplay Introduction Trailer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I'm keen on this release. (21st May.)
> But i think Battlefield - Bad Company 2,
> Is next up for me.



Playing that at the mo, well worth getting.


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2010)

Just started...they have certainly nailed the atmosphere and the world is beautifully realised...lets see if the gameplay matches up.


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2010)

About 6 hours in and loving it!

Better than GTAIV so far I reckon.

Characters are well rounded and acted and I have far more sympathy for the main protagonist than I ever did for Nico Bellic.

Well worth a look.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 16, 2010)

Great review that. I hope the PC version comes soon, this sounds like my perfect game.


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2010)

aye looks great!

GTA IV left me very cold, mostly cos it was the same missions from the previous three games in a graphic update.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 16, 2010)

I don't intend to do any missions, I just want to mosey around!


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I don't intend to do any missions, I just want to mosey around!



I hope I can go down Mexico way and take part in the revolution...


----------



## The Groke (May 16, 2010)

If they can keep up this level of variety in the missions as well as the steady rate of introducing new stuff, characters and locations I think this will hold my attention far more than the GTA games.


The world is alive! The random events and wildlife are ace!

I just played the part of the "plant" for a snake-oil salesman's show; involved shooting peoples hats from the air, guns from hands and general fisticuffs.

I went and watched a movie at the local make-shift picture house. Laughed my arse off.

Have managed to chase after a bounty on my horse, lasso him, hog-tie him and ride back to town with him slung over the back.

I have saved the stampeding herd from bolting over the cliff in a storm.

I am trying to work out why people are mysteriously vanishing in the hills, leaving only scraps of clothing and small body parts behind.

I joined a posse and...well some horrible things unfolded. Genuinely shocking story-moments.

I am pursuing my master hunter and master marksman achievements by hunting wolves and shooting bunnies.

I have engaged in a slow-mo dual with someone who challenged my honour - pumped him full of all 6 shots before he un-holstered.

I have just realised that only 1/3 of the game map is unlocked at the moment.

I have - completely by accident - vaulted over the railings of a saloon and landed on my horse.

I have - even more by accident - rode said horse off cliff with me on it. It went _fwump_ in a most horrifying and amusing way. I skinned it.
I am almost 100% certain that at some-point I will need to jump from my horse onto a moving train. With everything else they have included, I can't believe that wouldn't be in there.

The shooting is far more fun and refined than GTAIV and now my "dead eye" is upgraded I am pulling off some sweet moves. Controls have a bit of a learning curve, but the horses handle better than the latter games cars.

Voice acting is really good and the dialogue very natural. As I said above, the characters here make Nico and his cohorts look like the one-dimensional thugs that they were.


Please Red Dead, please don't get shit or boring on me, cos I am loving you so far.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

that sounds sweet

out on pc ?


----------



## The Groke (May 16, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> that sounds sweet
> 
> out on pc ?




Rumoured but not 100% confirmed from what I can see.

Imagine it will be eventually, as GTAIV was, but may take a while.

XBox and PS3 for now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

ahh

i'm not a consoler  

PC all the way    (apart from snes emulation)


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2010)

Looks amazing, loved the 'Mexican stand off' at the start(when you spawn) of the online version!!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 16, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> ahh
> 
> i'm not a consoler
> 
> PC all the way    (apart from snes emulation)



I used to be like you.

my advice.

Just get one.

Don't pay the rent or eat.

I willbe getting Red Dead based on this thread. But I want to know what the online play is like..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

i don't game  enough  to make it worthwhile

plus  i like  bargin basement  old games for the PC   you  can get great game on steam for a few quid...

almost got my self a ds  though


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 16, 2010)

I would have thought you'd get one for all the Final Fantasy/Square stuff out there..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Rumoured but not 100% confirmed from what I can see.
> 
> Imagine it will be eventually, as GTAIV was, but may take a while.
> 
> XBox and PS3 for now.



You've just done a great job of advertising this!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I would have thought you'd get one for all the Final Fantasy/Square stuff out there..



ff WAS NEVER THE SAME  AFTER IT LEFT THE SNES VII was ok  but  fuck every ting since then


----------



## The Groke (May 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You've just done a great job of advertising this!




Still enjoying it...I don't work for Rockstar, honest..!




You know the bit where they are hanging a man and the hero rolls up just in time to take out the bad-guys and then shoot the rope before the unlucky victim buys the farm. Yeah, just done that.





Maybe I should start spoilering these out?


----------



## The Groke (May 17, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I willbe getting Red Dead based on this thread. But I want to know what the online play is like..



Can't tell ya I am afraid...my XBox is all kinds of banned.


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2010)

not played it online as using offline console, but yeah it's good


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

I like the idea of it, but I'll need to get a PS3 first. might be my first game when I do get around to buying a PS3


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 17, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## elevendayempire (May 18, 2010)

Deffo getting this one - I'll probably pick up the Limited Edition with all the extra gubbins.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Deffo getting this one - I'll probably pick up the Limited Edition with all the extra gubbins.



What extras stuff does it have?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

8/10 from Eurogamer...


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> 8/10 from Eurogamer...


But the text of the review is the important bit 

I think I might have to get this now...


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

Crispy said:


> But the text of the review is the important bit



Yeah, it's a pretty good review... which I thought not to reproduce here... 

Probably won't pick it up straight away, but I think I will.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2010)

So when's the Urban Posse riding into town? Anyone fancy a game on XBL?


----------



## fogbat (May 19, 2010)

Definitely going to pick this up. I might get some cowboy boots and a hat to wear while playing it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2010)

shit, i just bought borderlands n all.
still playing farcry2 but it's boring me.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Definitely going to pick this up. I might get some cowboy boots and a hat to wear while playing it



Get the interactive controller.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

I already have cowboy boots... and a hat.

But no XBL. Urban pariah.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

SPOILER:






















http://www.eurogamer.net/videos/red-dead-redemption-first-15-mins?size=hd

First 15 mins in HD.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I already have cowboy boots... and a hat.
> 
> But *no XBL*. Urban pariah.



Please leave the thread.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

*sadly packs lil bag*


----------



## fogbat (May 19, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Get the interactive controller.


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> *sadly packs lil bag*



I am Little Bill and you are William Munny.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I am Little Bill and you are William Munny.





Hang about. Doesn't that mean I'll ultimately kill you?


----------



## bmd (May 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Hang about. Doesn't that mean I'll ultimately kill you?



Ah well.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

Don't worry yourself unduly. In game, I'll almost certainly miss, anyway.


----------



## ajk (May 19, 2010)

This is definitely on the next game list, looks quality.  Maybe because I've been watching a lot of Deadwood recently.

Anyway, 95 on Metacritic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 19, 2010)

Another game that makes me want to buy an xbox


----------



## ajk (May 19, 2010)

Apparently there's _bears._


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Another game that makes me want to buy an xbox



Buy one. Srsly.

We could play games together online


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Buy one. Srsly.
> 
> We could play games together online



This /\/\/\


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Buy one. Srsly.
> 
> We could play games together online


----------



## Dandred (May 20, 2010)

Looks like i"ll have to wait until the PC release........

Looking forward to this though, really looks new and exciting..


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 21, 2010)

Just bought my copy this morning,
£34.99 from Argos.

We are all cowboys now !


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Buying this tomorrow 

That's a good price from Argos - has anyone found it even cheaper?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 21, 2010)

I was just riding around and someone asked for help,
Went to help him and the,
FUCKER STOLE MY HORSE


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I was just riding around and someone asked for help,
> Went to help him and the,
> FUCKER STOLE MY HORSE





The more I hear about this game, the more I realise that I _need_ it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The more I hear about this game, the more I realise that I _need_ it.



Same


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2010)

see I'm just worried that the fucking around will be fun until it starts to repeat itself, while the story missions will be the same old "watch a cutscene, go here and kill, like, 80 dudes, then watch another cutscene" like in GTA.

Will still get it, if only to find the tallest cliff I can push my horse off.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Killjoy


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 21, 2010)

It's a graphically stunning game,(XBox360)
Atmospheric too,this sandbox feels alive.
The storyline and lead character very good,
Difficult to judge the gameplay at the moment.
(Only had it a few hours.)

I got my horse back 

I'd say this is a must buy game.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's a graphically stunning game,(XBox360)
> Atmospheric too,this sandbox feels alive.
> The storyline and lead character very good,
> Difficult to judge the gameplay at the moment.
> ...



That's me sold, going to get it at lunch time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2010)

arghhhhhhh fuck you all, cannot afford.

well only just cannot afford.

can afford

fuck you all


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Hold up a Game with your sixshooters.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 21, 2010)

Bought this, don't have time to play it! I loaded it up, went somewhere on a horse, and that's about it. Will spend tomorrows hangover playing


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2010)

Downloaded and patched it last night..... when the boy has washed my car he will get it and i can feedback his comments ;-)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 22, 2010)

I'm enjoying it so far.
Not a lot of action going on at the moment.
Maybe it's the way i'm playing it.
Learning how to be a cowboy on my home ranch.

But this game is a slow burner.
And that's what i want,
Having spent £40 plus on some games,
Only to complete them in two to five days.

Have ventured online in "Free Roam" mode,
Looks interesting,
A mixture of Non playing characters and missions,
Along with other gamers.

You can gain experience points and level up,
By completing these Non Playing Missions.
Managed to kill a Rockstar employee 

Had a friend pop over this evening,
He tried to buy it late today for PS3,
But both Gamesmaster and Argos sold out.
(Brixton.)

He also noted that it was very atmospheric,
And loved the graphics on my XBox version,
(Displayed on a 32in HD TV.)

This game will draw you in from the start.


----------



## jamessedgewick (May 22, 2010)

is every horse different? do i need to worry about keeping the one I was given at the beginning?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 22, 2010)

jamessedgewick said:


> *is every horse different?* do i need to worry about keeping the one I was given at the beginning?



They are different,
I have just broken in a wild stallion.
I liked my old horse,
But this stallion is better !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2010)

So, is this basically GTA meets the wild west? Or is it something more..?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 22, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, is this basically GTA meets the wild west? *Or is it something more..?*



I think it is something more.
Still unsure about the gameplay,
There is a lack of level setting,
I'm not too keen on the cover controls.

As i've said before,this game,
Makes you feel you are there.
I've been hoodwinked before by nice looking games,
But this just feels like absolute quality.


----------



## fogbat (May 22, 2010)

4 shops. All sold out of the xbox version. Bastards.


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> 4 shops. All sold out of the xbox version. Bastards.



After searching another five shops today, I finally found a copy in the Game in Hamleys. Which is a really weird Game, since the staff in that particular branch are pleasant, have social skills, and are entirely free of neckbeards.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> After searching another five shops today, *I finally found a copy *in the Game in Hamleys. Which is a really weird Game, since the staff in that particular branch are pleasant, have social skills, and are entirely free of neckbeards.



Congrats,
I'm starting to get a little bored with it,
Not enough shooting,
And it seems a bit easy,
But it's still early days.

What are your first impressions ?


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Congrats,
> I'm starting to get a little bored with it,
> Not enough shooting,
> And it seems a bit easy,
> ...



I've only played for three hours or so this evening. So far, I'm reluctant to play too many of the main missions, because I'm having so much fun just riding around hunting 

There's still the feeling that I've scarcely scratched the surface.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 24, 2010)

Verse ftw


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

My first horse got killed by a mountain lion


----------



## The Groke (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My first horse got killed by a mountain lion




Mine took a swan dive off a cliff with me on it.

It went "splunk".

I rolled off.

I skinned it.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I was just riding around and someone asked for help,
> Went to help him and the,
> FUCKER STOLE MY HORSE



I had this, too 

So I shot him in the head, looted his corpse, and got back onto Dobbin.


----------



## The Groke (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I had this, too
> 
> So I shot him in the head, looted his corpse, and got back onto Dobbin.




Have you lassoed someone off their horse and dragged them behind you yet?


----------



## Flavour (May 24, 2010)

i was given a free copy of this by one of the senior testers at Rockstar who works round the corner from me in NY 

it's well wicked so far and totally worth the nothing i did to earn it


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Have you lassoed someone off their horse and dragged them behind you yet?



Oh yes 
And hog tied them.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Have you lassoed someone off their horse and dragged them behind you yet?



I've not, but I'd like to 

Do I just need to buy a lasso, or is it earned after a particular mission?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've not, but I'd like to
> 
> Do I just need to buy a lasso, *or is it earned after a particular mission?*



You acquire it as you do jobs on your home ranch.
One task is to break in wild horses,
Which is where you learn to lasso.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Cheers.

I've just read a suggestion that you may be able to catch a woman with the lasso, hogtie her, then tie her to train tracks. Presumably twirling one's moustache and cackling maniacally are optional.


----------



## TheDave (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I've just read a suggestion that you may be able to catch a woman with the lasso, hogtie her, then tie her to train tracks. Presumably twirling one's moustache and cackling maniacally are optional.



Optional? What sort of old timey villain are you?!


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

I know. I am a disgrace


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I've just read a suggestion that you may be able to catch a woman with the lasso, hogtie her, then tie her to train tracks. Presumably twirling one's moustache and cackling maniacally are optional.



Don't know about that but,
I did rescue a prostitute that had been hog tied,
And was being carried away by a wrong type,
I had to shoot him carefully,
Accidently blew his hat off,
(For which you gain an achievement (XBox))

Anyway,
Did not know how to untie her,
Almost left her in the muddy street,
Until i selected knife from weapons wheel.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Optional?* What sort of old timey villain are you?*!



I'm currently collecting wild flowers,
To give to an old man,
So he can make a bouquet,
For his frail,dying wife.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2010)

Just out of curiosity,
Why are all your posts
Set out like they're poems?
Unless they're supposed to be poems
In which case
I have to tell you that
Putting extra line breaks into prose
Does not make it a poem


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Just out of curiosity,
> Why are all your posts
> Set out like they're poems?
> Unless they're supposed to be poems
> ...



It's just my preferred,
Posting style,
Nothing more,
Nothing less.


----------



## bmd (May 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's just my preferred,
> Posting style,
> Nothing more,
> Nothing less.




I'm not sure why,
I find your style,
irritating,
I wonder what I'd find,
more ingratiating.


----------



## tarannau (May 24, 2010)

This 'verse post' thing is akin to continually wearing Warner Brothers cartoon ties and shouty 'I'm wacky, me' at frequent intervals. 

Weird


----------



## The Groke (May 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm currently collecting wild flowers,
> To give to an old man,
> So he can make a bouquet,
> For his frail,dying wife.




That quest is...not what you would expect.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

The Groke said:


> That quest is...*not what you would expect.
> *



Oh my gosh ! 
I've just completed it !

She looks like Thatcher !


----------



## TheDave (May 24, 2010)

The Groke said:


> That quest is...not what you would expect.



Don't forget, they play bridge on Thursdays.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

I had a quick snigger that the doctor in Armadillo is called Doc Johnson.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Do you get to name your horse?


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Not in-game, or if you can I've not found it yet.

There's nothing to stop you shouting "_Whoa, David Collins_" at your horse while you're playing, though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Not in-game, or if you can I've not found it yet.
> 
> There's nothing to stop you shouting "_Whoa, David Collins_" at your horse while you're playing, though.



David Collins the cricketer, the first Lieutenant Governor of the Colony of Van Diemens Land or the boy who put frogs in your wellies at Owain Glyndŵr Primary?


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> David Collins the cricketer, the first Lieutenant Governor of the Colony of Van Diemens Land or the boy who put frogs in your wellies at Owain Glyndŵr Primary?



TBH, I was just making an obscure reference to a 1990s Lee and Herring television programme. I'm not letting Santino have all of those.

And I didn't attend Owain Glyndŵr Primary


----------



## Callum91 (May 24, 2010)

I'm 3-4 hours in and I'm starting to wish I hadn't wasted £40 on it  . Not enough shooting , the hunting is dull and it's already gotten abit samey. Oh well...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 24, 2010)

And there's me thinking of buying a box to play this game! And along comes Callum! 

ffs


----------



## The Groke (May 24, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> I'm 3-4 hours in and I'm starting to wish I hadn't wasted £40 on it  . Not enough shooting , the hunting is dull and it's already gotten abit samey. Oh well...




sucks to be you.


----------



## Callum91 (May 24, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And there's me thinking of buying a box to play this game! And along comes Callum!
> 
> ffs



It depends if you like games like Red Dead , personally I'm not a fan of massive free roam games as I get bored really easily. If that's your cuppa then it's an amazing game  .


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 24, 2010)

The Groke said:


> sucks to be you.



I think Callum has a valid point,
About the lack of action,
I'm a bit bored as well, (22% Completed.)
I enjoy playing it,
It is a slow burner,
So i'm hoping or better,

I still think it is a must buy game.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 24, 2010)

I still haven't played this enough, but from what I have played (2 1/2 hours), it's pretty awesome. I had friends over on Saturday and we got drunk and went on a rampage, so I loaded up an earlier save and played form that.


----------



## Callum91 (May 24, 2010)

My problem with the game is that I'm confused as to what I should be doing at a given point. Should I be hunting armadillos and cougars and killing random townsfolk or bore myself to death doing missions? Then again , I like linear , structured games where I'm told to go from A to B and kill everything inbetween instead of being told to go '' somewhere over there '' and given lots of initially fun but ultimately pointless distractions along the way. Plus it's just TOO big , I don't want to spend 5 minutes getting to the next place of interest.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

It's pretty dark in places, innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2010)

is there ultraviolence?


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

It gets quite Peckinpah with all the shooting and the blood, but some of the outlaws are proper nasty pieces of work. 

Don't want to spoil it, but coming (too late) to the rescue of a farm was a bit


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2010)

sounds well up my street. 
i like virtual massacres.
when i played GTA, i'd often just go on a killing spree, until the swat teams and helicopters brought me down.
happened in fallout 3 and felt cheated that you couldn't murder children like in real life.
not that i plan on murdering children in real life. only clowns and badgers are in danger from me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 25, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> My problem with the game is that I'm confused as to what I should be doing at a given point. Should I be hunting armadillos and cougars and killing random townsfolk or bore myself to death doing missions? *Then again , I like linear , structured games where I'm told to go from A to B *and kill everything inbetween instead of being told to go '' somewhere over there '' and given lots of initially fun but ultimately pointless distractions along the way. *Plus it's just TOO big , I don't want to spend 5 minutes getting to the next place of interest.*



Then follow the letters on the map,
Like "B" for Bonnie.

When you are completing a minor mission,
Focus on that,
Otherwise you will get irritated.

And try the Stagecoach,
Your trusted mount will always be near,
Even if you have not used it.


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

Spoiler: Minor mission plot



Last night, to save having to pay a man $5, I lassoed his wife, who was fleeing her philandering husband, hogtied her, and brought her back to live with her husband. Now she won't. stop. crying. 


Yeah, you can be a right git, can't you?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 27, 2010)

I'm halfway through this game,
It's getting very boring !

I want to complete it,
"For the experience."

My major gripe ?
It is WAY too easy.

I know it is horses for courses,
But i feel this beautiful looking game,
Is wasting my time.

Going to hold back on a rating,
Until i have completed it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

Aahh, the board's SO much better with our silly, wannabe 6th form poet on ignore.  

Bought this yesterday, enjoying it so far.


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aahh, the board's SO much better with our silly, wannabe 6th form poet on ignore.
> 
> Bought this yesterday, enjoying it so far.



Good idea.


----------



## sim667 (May 27, 2010)

Just picked this up this morning..... cannae wait to play it after work


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

Play it wearing nothing but a cowboy hat and cowboy boots.

It adds so much to the experience


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Play it wearing nothing but a cowboy hat and cowboy boots.
> 
> It adds so much to the experience



No leather chaps?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Play it wearing nothing but a cowboy hat and cowboy boots.



My normal mode of indoor dress, tbh.


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No leather chaps?



They're welcome to watch me play, if they like.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2010)

There are some great (occasional) glitches in the game which add to the overall fun.

Generally happens when it somehow get it's models confused and you have a woman behaving like a donkey or a man like a cougar.

Sometimes though, deers just fly.


Check youtube for the above - I don't have access at work, but Cougar man cracks me up.


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

I've had a few issues like that, though sadly not with the wrong model used.

Prostitutes leaning against a banister that's actually several feet behind them seem to be common.

The AI isn't perfect, either. I've seen numerous occasions where someone's riding a horse on the spot, stuck with a fence or bush in front of them.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

I'm having pretty great fun just lassooing random folk at the moment. And leaving them hogtied in the street.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've had a few issues like that, though sadly not with the wrong model used..



Dude riding donkey-woman is pretty funny.

I did come across a guy riding a horse who had sunk into the ground until only his shoulders and head were visible.

He thrashed and grunted a lot.


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

I did try to do the whole _tie a woman to the train tracks_ thing yesterday, but doing it in a crowded town was probably a mistake. I got shot to death while still trying to carry her to the railway line


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Dude riding donkey-woman is pretty funny.
> 
> I did come across a guy riding a horse who had sunk into the ground until only his shoulders and head were visible.
> 
> He thrashed and grunted a lot.



Well, you can't pass up an opportunity like that, can you?


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Well, you can't pass up an opportunity like that, can you?




Imma goody on this play-through sadly...


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty much always a goody on these things. I start off on the evil path, and then feel bad.


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm pretty much always a goody on these things. I start off on the evil path, and then feel bad.



Me too 

I save my evil for the real world.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I also struggle to be an evil.




Still - not like in GTA where it doesn't matter how many innocents you mince - this does track and acknowledge that kind of naughty behaviour.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 27, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Yeah, I also struggle to be an evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to get into trouble,
For shooting that nun,
In the back of the head.
Killed her donkey as well.

She was loaded (over $300).


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

Is there any way I can find out what kind of horse I currently own? I can't find it in the menu system.


----------



## hendo (May 27, 2010)

I have just started playing this, and last night somebody dragged me off my horse and rode off. 
I was most disconcerted.


----------



## Ranbay (May 27, 2010)

right im going to go buy a real copy of this now.... i want to play online


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is there any way I can find out what kind of horse I currently own? I can't find it in the menu system.


Have you tried asking it?


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2010)

I couldn't make out what it said. It was a little hoarse.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

jesus fogbat, you're having a mare.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

he'll bridle at that suggestion.


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2010)

You'll just have to saddle for not knowing


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

That's a bit blinkered, crispy.


----------



## hendo (May 27, 2010)

You're just neigh-sayers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

don't you saddle us with your preconceptions!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2010)

stop flogging a dead horse


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't you saddle us with your preconceptions!



bzzzztt!!!!!  repetition.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> bzzzztt!!!!!  repetition.


damn 

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> damn
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


off you trot


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 27, 2010)

Load of old nag's.


----------



## Ranbay (May 27, 2010)

fuk me like gold dust.. tired all over.. got it in HMV in the end.


----------



## Utopia (May 28, 2010)

Just bought RDR now, its burning a hole in my bag...along with the brand spanking new PS3 i've bought especially for this game(the Bluray readers fuct on my other PS3)

Thats a large chunk of my BH sorted!


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 28, 2010)

Today, I'm going to catch a fucking Bollard Twins gang member alive, if it kills me. And it probably will.


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2010)

Whats the deal with joining a posse, do you remain in it for the duration of the game...... or is it something you will belong to everytime you go into multiplayer?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 28, 2010)

Yay, Bolland Twins gang member delivered alive! 

Unfortunately, some of his mates rode in as I was putting him down and started shooting. So, I killed everyone, like you do...

This, apparently, included THREE sheriffs. Ooops.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 29, 2010)

spoiler

Only 60% complete,
I want it to be over !


----------



## cliche guevara (May 29, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> spoiler
> 
> Only 60% complete,
> I want it to be over !



Spoiler tag that you fucking cunt.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 29, 2010)

My comments only described,
Part of a well documented storyline.

Apols anyway.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 30, 2010)

Finally finished this.

Graphics and soundtrack 10/10.
Gameplay 4/10.

Overall a very generous 7/10.

It's way too easy.

It's more like Little House On The Prairie,
Than a spaghetti western.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2010)

I've just ordered this. Couldn't hold off any more. Should be here mid-week. Excited.


----------



## Augie March (May 30, 2010)

I've been playing it for a good couple of days and haven't done a thing in the game but hunt animals on the plain and play poker. 

I could quite easily not do any of the actual missions, it's fun just doing this all the time.


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2010)

you can cheat at poker if you do some missions


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

It's pretty easy to win at poker even without cheating, though.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2010)

This game is really pretty dark, isn't it? Just when I thought I'd seen the darkest it could get, it goes and shocks me again.


----------



## The Groke (May 31, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> This game is really pretty dark, isn't it? Just when I thought I'd seen the darkest it could get, it goes and shocks me again.




Yep!

...and as I said earlier in thread, I actually *care* too - John & co are so much more likeable than Nico Bellic et al.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 31, 2010)

I really really want an Xbox!

The last five posts have totally won me over - i NEED to play this game 








I can at last, become my hero


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I really really want an Xbox!
> 
> The last five posts have totally won me over - i NEED to play this game
> 
> ...


 

Get one dude, get the drive flashed and i'll sort you out with games ;-)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Yep!
> 
> ...and as I said earlier in thread, I actually *care* too - John & co are so much more likeable than Nico Bellic et al.


but does the game test whether you care? or does it simply allow you to meander thru regardless? i'm really tempted by this but at the same time i feel like it could be the same old same old.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but does the game test whether you care? or does it simply allow you to meander thru regardless? i'm really tempted by this but at the same time i feel like it could be the same old same old.



The fact that it's come across like GTA meets wild west has put me right off. GTA bores the hell out of me...


----------



## shamilton (May 31, 2010)

its like Reddit in here!

neigh joke


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The fact that it's come across like GTA meets wild west has put me right off. GTA bores the hell out of me...


innit


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

Then don't bother with this.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The fact that it's come across like GTA meets wild west has put me right off. GTA bores the hell out of me...



GTA IV bored me. The previous ones were awesome. This has more in common with GTA IV than any of it's predecessors imo, but is much better and far more engaging. The seriousness that ruined GTA IV works here.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

True. It is different atmospherically.

However, in terms of game mechanics, it's the SAME game in a different skin.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2010)

It's the same engine, yeah. And that's very obvious from the minute you start.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

now am reet confused


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2010)

Just fucking play it, if you don't like it you'll get the money back by flogging it on ebay.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 31, 2010)

As a Western,
It ought to be a decent Shooter,
But it's not !
Even without using "Deadeye.",
And the tiny aiming cursor,
It's way too easy.

It plays like an interactive DVD,
Only less fun.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

you're 
poetry
is
shit.
...
.
.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 31, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> As a Western,
> It ought to be a decent Shooter,
> But it's not !
> Even without using "Deadeye.",
> ...


Can you just type normally please? Your posting style only serves to make you look like even more of a cunt.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're
> poetry
> is
> shit.
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2010)

This thread has got weird.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This thread has got weird.



Don't make me shoot off your hat, to make a point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Don't make me shoot off your hat, to make a point.



It's gone a little Back to the Future 3 like now...


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's gone a little Back to the Future 3 like now...





I tell myself that those sprites get my point, anyway...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> As a Western,
> It ought to be a decent Shooter,
> But it's not !
> Even without using "Deadeye.",
> ...



Why do you type with an affectation?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, as someone who fucking loved GTAIV I imagine I'll rather like this too. GTAIV was the only GTA I ever did the missions for and completed. Ended up cheating a fair bit though, but then I'm not precious about that sort of shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2010)

put 16 hours in over the weekend and still only done 50% 

spent ages hunting


----------



## sim667 (Jun 1, 2010)

Shooting my posse's horses out from under them has been my new past time 

Some people get well pissed off


----------



## Utopia (Jun 1, 2010)

Great game, single player mode is cool, aside from the missions I hog tied a fine lady in town, put her on the back of my horse, rode her to the train tracks, left her on said tracks, waited ages for a train, talking to the fine young lady all the time, then the train came & she exploded in a most spectacular way.....and my 'dastardly' rating shot up!

Also, the online play works really well, so many game styles, joining posses, the mexican stand off at the start of every match is brilliant fun, loved the free roam option, you just wonder the country cutting into fights, shoot outs etc, must fun had was 'camping' in the hills with the carcano rifle sniping other players, horses etc.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2010)

not played online yet..... will have to give it a blast


----------



## The Groke (Jun 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Great game, single player mode is cool, aside from the missions I hog tied a fine lady in town, put her on the back of my horse, rode her to the train tracks, left her on said tracks, waited ages for a train, talking to the fine young lady all the time, then the train came & she exploded in a most spectacular way.....and my 'dastardly' rating shot up!




I hoped you twirled your moustache...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2010)

I have just bought GTA vice city. I find that being behind the times is a lot cheaper than being cutting edge. £2.50 it cost me.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have just bought GTA vice city. I find that being behind the times is a lot cheaper than being cutting edge. £2.50 it cost me.




Still has the best soundtrack of any GTA game.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone else really hate those bastard cougars?

"REeeeoooowrrrr..." oh, and my horse is dead again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Did you find out how to find out which type of 'orse you have?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone else really hate those bastard cougars?
> 
> "REeeeoooowrrrr..." oh, and my horse is dead again



have yet to have my horse slain by anything other than my own careless driving...

I am the cougar's nemesis.





5t3IIa said:


> Did you find out how to find out which type of 'orse you have?



Just like in real life, you have to cut them in half and count the rings.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Still has the best soundtrack of any GTA game.



Oh hang on, it's not vice city. It's vice city stories (just looked at the box). Something slightly different maybe.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Does anyone else really hate those bastard cougars?
> 
> "REeeeoooowrrrr..." oh, and my horse is dead again



Yep. Grrr.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you find out how to find out which type of 'orse you have?



I did not 

Though I have a deed for a Kentucky Saddler now, so every time my horse is killed from under me, I just use the deed to summon up a fresh one. 

I've no idea how to identify a wild-caught horse, apart from looking at horsey photos and trying to match them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

God, this sounds like so much fun


----------



## The Groke (Jun 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh hang on, it's not vice city. It's vice city stories (just looked at the box). Something slightly different maybe.




Yeah - I _think_ that was the one originally release for the Sony PSP...then ported over.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Yeah - I _think_ that was the one originally release for the Sony PSP...then ported over.



I've just been playing for the last 10 minutes. I'm bored to tears. 
Maybe I am doing it wrong.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd had my horse for a cpl of days(a lifetime in gaming terms), we had bonded & he came quickly at my whistle, he was fast and didn't complain too much, he loved it when I fed him an apple.  Last night accidently shot him dead during an intense shoot out, almost instantly I got down and skinned his carcass without thinking twice, waste not, want not I thought.........becoming a true cowboy I feel.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

I managed to cut one of my (also much loved) horses to pieces, whilst knife fighting wolves.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I managed to cut one of my (also much loved) horses to pieces, whilst knife fighting wolves.



Did you skin it with no remorse?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

Hell, yeah.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh god. I'm going to be crying lots, aren't I?

/soppy sod


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

At one point, I wondered why my honour was dropping when I shot wolves.

Then I realised I was actually aiming at them through my horse, thus killing Dobbin each time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

so your horse was actually a holy horse then foggers?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so your horse was actually a holy horse then foggers?



Not after what I did to the corpse


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> At one point, I wondered why my honour was dropping when I shot wolves.
> 
> Then I realised I was actually aiming at them through my horse, thus killing Dobbin each time



Bandana ftw.

As long as you remember to take it off when you actually want to gain fame/honour, that is.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 2, 2010)

...

brrrr.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

The Groke said:


> ...
> 
> brrrr.



I don't understand how that would work - surely that must have been a deliberate move by the developers, otherwise why would there be a suitable animation of a human flapping their arms?

Unless they've got a _very_ generic movement engine of some sort, that I couldn't even begin to understand.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2010)

The movement engine is called Euphoria and it works in very clever ways to make animations realistic - eg, disturb someones legs and they will stagger in a correct way to regain balance. The system asks for an ideal state and the actor attempts to reach that state, within the constraints of the skeleton. So I imagine the movement constraints for a bird in flight are "move ends of Limb1 and Limb2 up and down at this frequency" - making for hilarious consequences when the wrong actor is used


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The movement engine is called Euphoria and it works in very clever ways to make animations realistic - eg, disturb someones legs and they will stagger in a correct way to regain balance. The system asks for an ideal state and the actor attempts to reach that state, within the constraints of the skeleton. So I imagine the movement constraints for a bird in flight are "move ends of Limb1 and Limb2 up and down at this frequency" - making for hilarious consequences when the wrong actor is used



I suppose that makes for an easy way of adding new models in later on - give them a suitable Limb1 and Limb2, and it's all sorted.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolutely. It also means they don't have to create loads of custom animations for specific interactions. They used it in GTA4 as well. When you run into someone, it doesn't trigger a "hit by moving object" animation, it disturbs the balance of the person, and the AI moves its legs and arms in biologically correct ways to restore balance. It's incredibly clever.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I don't understand how that would work - surely that must have been a deliberate move by the developers, otherwise why would there be a suitable animation of a human flapping their arms?
> 
> Unless they've got a _very_ generic movement engine of some sort, that I couldn't even begin to understand.




What Crispy said.

In Your _Face_ fogbat.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 2, 2010)

I would buy this if it wassant 40 quid.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 2, 2010)

It's well worth fourty quid.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

The Groke said:


> What Crispy said.
> 
> In Your _Face_ fogbat.



FFS, I speculated about how it could have been done, and Crispy confirmed with more detail 

Don't make an enemy of me, Groke. I killed a man yesterday, just because he accused me of cheating at cards


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

£34.99 in Argos.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> FFS, I speculated about how it could have been done, and Crispy confirmed with more detail
> 
> Don't make an enemy of me, Groke. I killed a man yesterday, just because he accused me of cheating at cards




Face. In yours.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

Them's fighting words, pardner.

Well, I think they were, anyway


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 2, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> It's well worth fourty quid.



Not to me, its worth the £20 or less i'll get it for second hand soon enough though 

peace


----------



## The Groke (Jun 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Them's fighting words, pardner.
> 
> Well, I think they were, anyway




draw!








me a picture of a kitteh.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2010)

done loads and loads and im still only 54% in !!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Don't make an enemy of me, Groke. I killed a man yesterday, just because he accused me of cheating at cards



Tschh. I killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die.


----------



## bmd (Jun 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Tschh. I killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die.



I distinctly remember you say "Bob, I'm gonna watch a man die". And I said "Stupid, how you gonna do that?" To which you replied "I'm gonna shoot him Bob". I said "You wouldn't dare, Stupid" and you said "I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die, Bob". I said "fair play, Stupid."


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

The Groke said:


> draw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 3, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Not to me, its worth the £20 or less i'll get it for second hand soon enough though
> 
> peace



You have it about right.

It is a shit game.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


>




*clutches chest*


you got me pard'ner.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 3, 2010)

How many hours of gameplay are we looking at here?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2010)

well im 18 hours in and about 54% or there abouts... but i have done loads of hunting etc..


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> How many hours of gameplay are we looking at here?



It depends how much you spend on sandboxy activities, rather than just working through the missions.

I've spent about 30 hours on it so far, and my completion percentage is around 50%.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It depends how much you spend on sandboxy activities, rather than just working through the missions.
> 
> I've spent about 30 hours on it so far, and my completion percentage is around 50%.



Has anyone said how it compares to the length of GTAIV (a natural comparison since it's a similar game, from the same studio)? My first playthrough of that took over 70 hours, and most of that was spent on the missions or playing pool with Jacob


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah, dunno - my GTAIV play (heh - foreplay) was distributed over months. I've been playing RDR more intensely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> (heh - foreplay)



Perv


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Perv


you should see what he did to his horse


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I distinctly remember you say "Bob, I'm gonna watch a man die". And I said "Stupid, how you gonna do that?" To which you replied "I'm gonna shoot him Bob". I said "You wouldn't dare, Stupid" and you said "I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die, Bob". I said "fair play, Stupid."





But, now I'm stuck in Armadillo prison.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck knows where i am? Ive just helped LR get the prisoner from mexico to the states.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

I was vaguely hoping that LR would turn out to be Red from Red Dead Revolver


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)

ZOMGZ it's here 

Just read the manual (I'm good like that), and unfolded the map. I loves me the smell of a new, fresh map from Rockstar.

Gonna install my new 250gb HDD, then fire her up. 

Did I mention ZOMGZ?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## bmd (Jun 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> But, now I'm stuck in Armadillo prison.



I'll give you a wave when I go by.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone been involved in any 'duels' yet?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Anyone been involved in any 'duels' yet?



Yep! Once you get a bit of fame, wrong-uns will start challenging you to them randomly.

If you're good, you can shoot their weapon out of their hand 

Though sometimes I seem to get stuck in dead-eye, and have to wait for it to finish. Can't seem to work out what makes that happen.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> FFS, I speculated about how it could have been done, and Crispy confirmed with more detail
> 
> Don't make an enemy of me, Groke. I killed a man yesterday, just because he accused me of cheating at cards





fogbat said:


> £34.99 in Argos.



Incongruity lols (AL) ftw


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Incongruity lols* (AL) ftw



New tagline?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> New tagline?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 3, 2010)

When I'm back from my holidays, you'll have to come around for a game, Stella. I'll let you ride my horse.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

How can you resist that offer, Stella?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2010)

oh jesus will this game ever end

i have a really painful thumb joint


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in Mexico, but there was a bucket load of stuff still to do in America! Is getting back easy?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


>



Worked though, didn't it?


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2010)

Got this yesterday.

It IS basically GTA IV but a western

Thats not a bad thing tho

Been playing a bit of the Poker (anyone know how you cheat?)


this game seems good so far


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

you need a suit to cheat. you get it after playing a few missions and getting some stuff done...

It's fucking hard to cheat mind... i mess up loads


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you need a suit to cheat. you get it after playing a few missions and getting some stuff done...
> 
> It's fucking hard to cheat mind... i mess up loads



TBF, it's pretty easy to win without cheating


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah there is that.. also..


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2010)

Im bored with RDR already


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im bored with RDR already


why?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 7, 2010)

Earlier my horse killed a rabbit by trampling it. Didn't realise you could do that


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Earlier my horse killed a rabbit by trampling it. Didn't realise you could do that



Cunt


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 7, 2010)

I was proud of myself.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

did you skin and eat the rabbit?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I was proud of myself.



I did have a go on this round my brothers, was up all night. Hearing horse hooves in my sleep.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did you skin and eat the rabbit?



Skinned and sold, but actually I was a bit pissed off because I only need to shoot one more of the fuckers to complete a challenge.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 8, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im bored with RDR already



I'll give you a fiver for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2010)

do wile e coyote and/or road runner pop up at any point?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am finding myself slightly obsessed by this game, which is a bit naughty as it was bought for my BF for a birfday present. 

Sunday I spent 5 hours on it and only completed 1 actual mission.  I was enjoying hunting and picking flowers and helping random strangers instead.  Although I did get very angry with cougars that kept killing my horse and trying to kill me while I was busy trying to collect red sage 

Last night I spent three hours playing poker and black jack.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been utterly obsessed with this since it arrived last week. Love it 

I'm in Mexico, done the first couple of missions for LR, one for D, one for L. Clocked up something like nearly 40 hours already though  Have Hero status, and Merc Fame. I keep mistaking law men arresting people in the desert for bandits though - a sure fire way to get a bounty on your head.

I keep letting go of the wrong trigger when lassoing horses and people, which is annoying.

I also ventured into multiplayer yesterday. The very first time I've ever been in multiplayer in any game. Ever. It was a blast. Worked out that taking on gang hideouts on your own is a great way to clock up xp quickly and unlock horses and weapons. I was getting fed up of rambling around on a donkey 

Yeah, so yous lot should add me on xbox so I can stalk you on there (catabuca)

I got caught cheating in poker yesterday, and I'd just made a freaking nice profit as well 

Another tip: when you spot a dude shooting birds, don't accept his bet but stand around picking the birds off. They'll keep respawning while his offer stands. When you get bored, then you can accept his offer. They won't respawn after that. They're often eagles or hawks, which can bring in a pretty penny at the stores. 

I'll say one thing about peasants/bandits: they're fucking stupid for going back to Tumbleweed/Fort Mercer/Nosalido etc when they know I'll just come along and kill their asses again


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 8, 2010)

Just got the Special Edition version for my bday - looking forward to clocking up some hours tonight...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I think ive pretty much done it, *just doing the end missions for the characters son now
> *
> except now the son is never in the right place when i need him.



You should not have said any of that,
Because ignorant game players like,
"Cliche guevara",
Might think it is a spoiler !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 9, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im bored with RDR already



Another brave one.

(Because you cannot say this game is SHIT,at the moment.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I finally killed some of the Mexican army last night, which I've been dying to do since those missions started.

I am so going to hunt down and kill that bastard.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2010)

I got bored of this after about 2 days of fairly obsessive playing, most of which was spent waiting for the depth to emerge from the continual slog of (not very exciting) missions. Never happened so I pretty much gave up. It's pretty and there's certainly appeal in playing cowboys but for a supposedly open world game it all feels very limited, perhaps even when compared to the last GTA and certainly when compared to Fallout 3.

Dissapointing, I had such high hopes. Good thing my flat mate paid for it really.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought some maps 

spent all my money - what am i supposed to do with them ?

The shopkeepr was lucky to not get shot as I left, the patronising bastard


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You should not have said any of that,
> Because ignorant game players like,
> "Cliche guevara",
> Might think it is a spoiler !



Ooops......

edited, but its still in your quote....

I was told there was a glitch in the end of the game meaning u have to do missions in a certain order to fully complete.....

thought it might be that.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2010)

Off on holiday, and suffering vague RDR withdrawal symptoms 

I might have to steal a horse and gun people down on the main drag.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2010)

Bought last night, played for about 30 mins. Fucking horse control when you move the camera around. Other than that, pretty good, especially shootin' varmints.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Bought last night, played for about 30 mins. Fucking horse control when you move the camera around. Other than that, pretty good, especially shootin' varmints.



Change the camera off horse relative.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1776-Red-Dead-Redemption

wooo


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1776-Red-Dead-Redemption
> 
> wooo



Heh 

He's Charlie Brooker's bastard love child.

Anyway, am getting pissed off having to side with the Mexican Army. I'm assuming they'll get theirs soon.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2010)

he should have done gameswipe  with CB   

but i think if they were ever on screen together the world might melt


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> he should have done gameswipe  with CB
> 
> but i think if they were ever on screen together the world might melt


trouble is, he's (yahtzee) awful on camera


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2010)

Crispy said:


> trouble is, he's (yahtzee) awful on camera



well he could just do voice over stuff


but i thought  he was alright in that  bit  about quicktime events


----------



## Utopia (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another tip: when you spot a dude shooting birds, don't accept his bet but stand around picking the birds off. They'll keep respawning while his offer stands. When you get bored, then you can accept his offer. They won't respawn after that. They're often eagles or hawks, which can bring in a pretty penny at the stores.




Be careful not to accidently aim your gun at him, he gets the right hump and shoots at you....clearly you end up taking him out and then losing -100 honour points


----------



## Utopia (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heh
> 
> He's Charlie Brooker's bastard love child.
> 
> Anyway, am getting pissed off having to side with the Mexican Army. I'm assuming they'll get theirs soon.



I wonder what Charlie Brookers PSN ID is?, i'd love to have him in my posse!!!, bet he gets proper angry!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, so finished this now. Wow. I sobbed. And sobbed some more. Really excellent. 

Now moved on to Alpha Protocol


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2010)

lol at Alpha Protocol? Yeah, I know


----------



## ajk (Jun 19, 2010)

I've just got to Mexico, and have spent happy hours wandering the wilderness in search of herbs.  Superb game.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got it...

I killed some deer and sold the meat.  Got enough to get into a poker game and am now $100 richer.

Is poker always that easy?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> Is poker always that easy?



I fear not. I don't know what hand beats what irl, but RDR handles all that complicated nonsense.

I'd also wager it's not so easy to respawn in my bedroom after having been killed in a duel for cheating irl


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2010)

go all in if you have two face cards, fold if you don't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

So how much money did you lot tend to have by the end of the game. I was very comfortable with a nice $5000 or so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2010)

i've just started


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've just started



Same here.  Annoyingly I save up $350 to buy the Winchester Repeater - which was a waste of time 



Spoiler: why it was a waste of time



cos I picked one up off a body later.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, people who've had it a while - does it suffer from GTA4 disease of getting repetitive and boring and too obviously videogamey? Or does the story build properly with sympathetic characters and varied gameplay?

Your answers will affect my purchasing decisions


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

i got one of those of some desperado.
been skinning a lot of horses just so i can afford an elegant outfit at thieve's landing. 
i'm a bit stuck at the mo. only have one mission and that's to win a cart race for some quack, but it's proving to be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 22, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Ok, people who've had it a while - does it suffer from GTA4 disease of getting repetitive and boring and too obviously videogamey? Or does the story build properly with sympathetic characters and varied gameplay?
> 
> Your answers will affect my purchasing decisions



It's GTA on a horse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about buying new weapons. As you progress you'll get better ones as par for the course, and the ones you have already are more than capable of dealing with anything you'll come up against, at least early on. 

Are you both loving it so far? Where are you up to, in terms of missions?

Right up until the end I still rode everywhere, rather than setting up camp and fast-travelling. I just really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, i bought a revolver and a sawn off, but scavenged the rest. i saved bonnie's horses and helped that horrible seth character get some 'treasure', but as i said, i only seem to have one mission now, helping the conman doctor. i haven't been fast travelling til recently. i do love riding about and shooting animals for their hides. my hoss seems to get a bit cross if i kill another hoss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm loving it, to answer VP. deffo my kind of game. i don't really like any others though.
i can't win duels though - haven't worked out how to shoot in them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

It can feel mildly samey, sometimes. One thing I did that I didn't manage in GTAIV was to complete all of the side missions. Some of them ended abruptly, which was a bit odd, but some, especially those you encounter relatively early on, were a bit more involved. I got fed up with the same gang hideout clearance side missions cropping up again and again. It was fine if you're into beating your last time, but isn't the most realistic of things. I really enjoyed treasure hunting, for some odd reason. And when you get access to the final part of the map I felt real nerves when going into bear country (those bastards come at you quick and seemingly out of nowhere, although not as quick as fucking cougars). 

There are elements of GTAIV I preferred, but I'd have to say overall I preferred RDR.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, and one more thing: what happens if you go on a killing spree? do you get the kind of heat you get in GTA? or do you just get away with it like in fallout 3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

i haven't played GTA 4 yet. must get it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i bought a revolver and a sawn off, but scavenged the rest. i saved bonnie's horses and helped that horrible seth character get some 'treasure', but as i said, i only seem to have one mission now, helping the conman doctor. i haven't been fast travelling til recently. i do love riding about and shooting animals for their hides. my hoss seems to get a bit cross if i kill another hoss.



The race for West-Dickens, you just have to keep practicing I guess. Took me 2 tries, the first time I rode off a bridge  Get the lead early on and focus on keeping up the pace and keeping on the track. 

If it's he only mission available to you at the moment then you're going to have to complete it before it'll open any more up to you. Part of the story, innit.



Orang Utan said:


> i'm loving it, to answer VP. deffo my kind of game. i don't really like any others though.
> i can't win duels though - haven't worked out how to shoot in them.



My kind of game too. A nice symmetry, since I got my xbox about a year ago and my first game was GTAIV, which I played to death for 2 weeks. Took me less time to get through RDR (no Little Jacob to play pool with for hours on end ), but felt nicely nostalgic. 

AS for duels: You have a certain time in which to line up your shots. Press down LT, then move the right stick up to line up the shots, and watch the reticule - when it narrows down to a white-ish cross press RT. Do this several times, and make sure your bar (the one on the left of the two that are on the right side of the screen) fills up higher than your opponent. I think you have to make sure you're pressing RT when the timer stops - at least that's the way it seemed to me. 

I would advise spending some time practicing duels. I'll say no more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

how do you practice though? failed practice means you're dead!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, and one more thing: what happens if you go on a killing spree? do you get the kind of heat you get in GTA? or do you just get away with it like in fallout 3?



You get a bounty on your head, and a wanted sign comes up. You get the typical zone of chasingness on your radar, and you have to outrun the law. The size of your bounty (i.e. how much bad killing you've done) dictates how aggressive people will be in coming after you. I accidentally killed some law men, as you do, and only got something like a $20 bounty on my head. Once I'd outrun them, so the wanted sign went away, I managed to ride across the whole map and no one came after me again. You can pay off your bounty at a telegraph office.



Orang Utan said:


> i haven't played GTA 4 yet. must get it.



I loved it. I think it's way more difficult than RDR. I remember having to retry missions over and over. And I was cheating (resetting my body armour, and my weapons). I don't think I'd have got through some of the missions without cheating  It was the very first game I'd played on a new gen console though, so I reckon a year on I'd be better at it. 

I didn't get on with the lost and the damned so well though, and I didn't play past the first mission of the ballad of gay tony. I might go back to them at some point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you practice though? failed practice means you're dead!



Practice just by failing at cheating in poker. You'll be forced into a duel by the person who accuses you of cheating. Of course, you need your Elegant Suit to cheat. I got mine almost immediately - I can't remember how now. Yeah, if you fail you'll die. Just make sure you save at a nearby safehouse before playing poker - then you won't have to travel all the way back from somewhere else to try again.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 22, 2010)

Easy way of winning the horse racing event - stock up on horse pills and apples, and sprint the whole course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Practice just by failing at cheating in poker. You'll be forced into a duel by the person who accuses you of cheating. Of course, you need your Elegant Suit to cheat. I got mine almost immediately - I can't remember how now. Yeah, if you fail you'll die. Just make sure you save at a nearby safehouse before playing poker - then you won't have to travel all the way back from somewhere else to try again.



oh right, surely it's easier just to accept duel challenges. every time i go into a settlement, someone asks me for one. if they don't, it's easy to provoke someone by knocking them over.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Easy way of winning the horse racing event - stock up on horse pills and apples, and sprint the whole course.



me or the horse?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh right, surely it's easier just to accept duel challenges. every time i go into a settlement, someone asks me for one. if they don't, it's easy to provoke someone by knocking them over.



Can you provoke them into one? I didn't know that  Or, yes, keep an eye-out for them in new towns I guess. Once you've got the hang of them they're easy peasy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Can you provoke them into one? I didn't know that  Or, yes, keep an eye-out for them in new towns I guess. Once you've got the hang of them they're easy peasy.



yeah, just keep squaring up to them and knocking them over. don't be a girl!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't played GTA 4 yet. must get it.



Swap you it for RDR when you're done with it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Swap you it for RDR when you're done with it?



yeah alright! might be a while before i can though as my flatmate is going to start playing it soon too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

I can wait. It's summer anyway, time for playing outdoors!


----------



## The Groke (Jun 22, 2010)

For those of you with friends; Free co-op missions coming via DLC!


----------



## The Groke (Jun 22, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I can wait. It's summer anyway, time for playing outdoors!




I don't have long enough cables.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

you spend a lot of time out of doors in RDR and it's sunny most of the time.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 22, 2010)

The Groke said:


> For those of you with friends; Free co-op missions coming via DLC!



Xbox grumble grumble.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Xbox grumble grumble.




Is it not on PSN too?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 22, 2010)

Probably. Haven't looked.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you spend a lot of time out of doors in RDR and it's sunny most of the time.





Are you playing it on a ps3?, if so....fancy joining my posse?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2010)

x-box - i'm not keen on multiplayer online stuff as i just get shown up


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2010)

I went back and played a bit of GTAIV the other day. My, Rockstar have come on since then. The controls in GTAIV feel really sluggish compared to RDR. Camera orientation is different (I'm used to using both sticks to walk and orientate the camera, but GTAIV makes this quite difficult). It's like playing through treacle. And it's amazing the difference being able to pause during cut scenes makes: such a small detail but crucial to a game that is cut-scene heavy. Riding horses is a million times better than driving cars around Liberty City, and I remember when I was heavily into playing GTAIV I was pretty good at driving around and enjoyed it. Not any more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

i've been killing lots of wildlife


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been killing lots of wildlife



It's amazing how cold-hearted one can become. I did experience a slight pang of guilt when I killed my first batch of foxes. It soon passed when I got to the part where I needed 5 of their pelts


----------



## Utopia (Jun 30, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Is it not on PSN too?



Yes it is.


----------



## ajk (Jun 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been killing lots of wildlife



I just killed a bear.  With a knife.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

ooh, where are there bears?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 30, 2010)

They're in the third section, around Blackwater. Killing bears with a knife is well fucking difficult.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2010)

OK then, i need assistance pardner

where the fuck is the treasure ? I have a map/picture of a tree and some rocks, but where is it ?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 30, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK then, i need assistance pardner
> 
> where the fuck is the treasure ? I have a map/picture of a tree and some rocks, but where is it ?



Is there a noose hanging from the tree?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2010)

dont think so....hanging rock ?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 30, 2010)

The first treasure map is the hanging rock. Ocne you've done one you get the hang of how you're meant to read them. When I got the first one I wandered around for ages thinking 'How am I meant to distinguish one fucking rock on this map?'


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2010)

cheers

I just got killed by a mountain lion as I was trolling about

ho hum


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

i got the first one easy cos i recognised the rock instantly but last night gave up looking for the second. i have just bookmarked a vid that shows you how, but i'm gonna try again before resorting to it.


----------



## ajk (Jun 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i got the first one easy cos i recognised the rock instantly but last night gave up looking for the second. i have just bookmarked a vid that shows you how, but i'm gonna try again before resorting to it.



Doesn't the second one have the name of the location on it somewhere?  Scrawled near the top, IIRC.


----------



## ajk (Jun 30, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> cheers
> 
> I just got killed by a mountain lion as I was trolling about
> 
> ho hum



Get used to this, it will happen often when you are searching for red sage around Rio Bravo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2010)

ajk said:


> Doesn't the second one have the name of the location on it somewhere?  Scrawled near the top, IIRC.


aye but tis i'm stuck once i get there. the writing on the map is illegible, so i have to rely on the sketches of the location


----------



## ajk (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh right!  It can take a while, I wandered around on the cliff side for a fair bit before I found it.  Then a woman came running past being chased by coyotes and I fell off the cliff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2010)

Treasure hunting was one of the most enjoyable parts of the game


----------



## Dandred (Jul 1, 2010)

Any news on the PC version?


----------



## Utopia (Jul 1, 2010)

Had a great night last night, just played Online free roam, trying my best to avoid any other online players but still I just HAD to take another player out & steal their horse!, got the Carcano(sniper) rifle, headed to a 4/5 gang hideouts, found myself a quite little spot and patiently sniped most of the gangs before heading in with my Mauser and finishing the job, great way to get XP points and gain weapons to use in online matches!

Love RDR!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Had a great night last night, just played Online free roam, trying my best to avoid any other online players but still I just HAD to take another player out & steal their horse!, got the Carcano(sniper) rifle, headed to a 4/5 gang hideouts, found myself a quite little spot and patiently sniped most of the gangs before heading in with my Mauser and finishing the job, great way to get XP points and gain weapons to use in online matches!
> 
> Love RDR!



That's exactly what I did. Find a gang hideout that no one else is raiding, then wipe the fuckers out. Loads of XP, then you can bitchslap people in online matches 

I like to find a nice hiding spot in online matches and just keep killing people as they run past with bags or whatever it is they're collecting. Somewhere nice and high.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2010)

I steam rollered the single player on this and have now completed it.

Is the multiplayer worth playing?

I had a quick go but the slow loading and regular 'Problem connecting with other players' messages started to piss me off.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> They're in the third section, around Blackwater. Killing bears with a knife is well fucking difficult.


 
Isn't it just.

Try wounding them up a bit with a gun first. 

Even still I found myself chasing a wounded bear for 20 minutes being unable to knife it as you pause to knife whilst the damn thing runs out of range.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't had any of those messages. I've only played during the day though, when traffic is probably pretty low.

Multiplayer's fun enough, and you can lose a day to it easily, going from gang hideout to gang hideout, and starting matches, or just roaming around joining posses and sniping unsuspectings from behind rocks  The perks system is XP for guns, mounts, new characters (loads to choose from), and titles. 

What did you think to the end of single player game? Good?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Isn't it just.
> 
> Try wounding them up a bit with a gun first.
> 
> Even still I found myself chasing a wounded bear for 20 minutes being unable to knife it as you pause to knife whilst the damn thing runs out of range.



Fucking bastard bear I tried to kill with a knife for the first time led me on a fucking chase. Turns out he led me to where there were 2 other bears lying in wait and I died. I died hard. Once you've killed your first bear with a knife, though, you feel like you can take on the world 

I never finished the sharpshooter or survivalist ambient challenges. I got to the last rank of survivalist but couldn't find enough of them violet things, and I think I only got to about 7 on sharpshooter. Mastered Hunter and Treasure Hunter though


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fucking bastard bear I tried to kill with a knife for the first time led me on a fucking chase. Turns out he led me to where there were 2 other bears lying in wait and I died. I died hard. Once you've killed your first bear with a knife, though, you feel like you can take on the world
> 
> I never finished the sharpshooter or survivalist ambient challenges. I got to the last rank of survivalist but couldn't find enough of them violet things, and I think I only got to about 7 on sharpshooter. Mastered Hunter and Treasure Hunter though


 
Hunter is the hardest. The others are dead (no pun intended) easy.

Violet Snowbells and up in the snow. Use a survivalist maps to find plants. They are only cheap when you have thousands in the bank and save shit loads of time.

I wanted the Legend outfit as soon as poss so I could have uber deadeye.


----------



## ajk (Jul 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Hunter is the hardest. The others are dead (no pun intended) easy.
> 
> Violet Snowbells and up in the snow. Use a survivalist maps to find plants. They are only cheap when you have thousands in the bank and save shit loads of time.
> 
> I wanted the Legend outfit as soon as poss so I could have uber deadeye.



I found level 10 sharpshooter the hardest, the top hunter challenges were easy peasy.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 1, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Any news on the PC version?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/no-plans-for-pc-red-dead-redemption


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2010)

i stopped the main mission after getting to mexico and doing a couple of missions, just to concentrate on doing some side missions for a while. am ready to go back to the main quest now but would like to know how far in i am. once you get to mexico are you half way in abouts?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2010)

ajk said:


> I found level 10 sharpshooter the hardest, the top hunter challenges were easy peasy.



I did that in no time at all compared to the bear.

I picked a gang spot in mexico i knew lots of people would be. Used a repeater and deadeye.

I only needed to face off against 3 guys as they had backup weapons which i disarmed them off so each guy counted twice.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i stopped the main mission after getting to mexico and doing a couple of missions, just to concentrate on doing some side missions for a while. am ready to go back to the main quest now but would like to know how far in i am. once you get to mexico are you half way in abouts?



When you first get to Mexico I'd say you're about 2/5s of the way through  Not quite half way, but just over a third. Plenty to do in Meh-hee-co. The side quests seem shorter and more thin on the ground though. By the time you finish Mexico, you've probably got about 1/5 of the game left. Or maybe 1/4. 

Saying that, I find it quite hard to judge, because the first part of the map felt like it took longest possible because I spent more time just roaming around and getting used to things. And killing. Lots of killing.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> When you first get to Mexico I'd say you're about 2/5s of the way through  Not quite half way, but just over a third.



...and thus I have the same problem with this as I did with GTAIV - it is just too fucking long for a game of this genre and I know I am unlikely to ever finish it.

Something like Dragon Age or Mass Effect I can spend 40+ hours on (hell I spent 90 on Oblivion and all it's add-ons) as at least there is a more advanced story-line you can influence, new characters and abilities added to your party and multiple choices which affect the outcome of the game.

It is a shame, but the overall impact of the story and fun of the game is severely diluted in RDR and GTA by dragging it out twice as long as it needs to be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

if i'm already about 1/3 of the way in, the game is too short - i haven't been playing it solidly and i've only had it a month. resident evil iv took me a few months.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 5, 2010)

What's your playtime?

According to the website, I'm:

Game completed	89.0%
Total time played	39:27:26


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

i don't know - how do you find out?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 5, 2010)

Pause menu > Stats > General

Or on the website, if you've registered:

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/games/rdr/community.html


----------



## The Groke (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> resident evil iv took me a few months.



But surely that must be because you died a lot in progressing?

Straight through game-play wise, I don't reckon you can get more than about 20 hours from REIV...it only took me a week or two of solid playing I think.

It also introduced new foes with different mechanics to defeat and meaningful weapon upgrades during it's length too.

I approve that RDR stays faithful to the setting etc, but there are only so many times I can shoot the same bandits in the same way with the same guns without getting a little tired!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

20 hours is less than a day's continuous play - re4 was many times more than that.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't played for a couple of weeks as I have had a lot on and I am really missing it.  Gonna have a big sesh this weekend. I had just got to Mexico when I left it.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> 20 hours is less than a day's continuous play - re4 was many times more than that.



20 hours of gameplay _progression_ is about right.

If you include the dying and re-attempts and thus the _actual _total time you played then yes it is more...depending on how much you sucked at it.



It is still shorter than GTA or RDR.

Check the reviews online - most people spent 20-25 hours on it.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not a direct comparison, anyway. RDR's sandbox nature gives it a far greater lifespan.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 6, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It's not a direct comparison, anyway. RDR's sandbox nature gives it a far greater lifespan.




Yeah - and I think that is my problem with it.

Make the actual main storyline _shorter_ so I can see it all without getting bored and make more of it optional/sandbox stuff.

It doesn't matter how pretty and immersive and well-crafted it is, if the missions and the game-play don't evolve, it can't sustain my interest for as long as the story lasts...sadly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

The Groke said:


> 20 hours of gameplay _progression_ is about right.
> 
> If you include the dying and re-attempts and thus the _actual _total time you played then yes it is more...depending on how much you sucked at it.
> 
> ...



seems a weird way of calculating how much time you spend playing it ie by not counting how much you actually spend time playing it and using some other irrelevant criteria instead.
i don't reckon it's shorter than rdr at all if i'm as far in as i believe.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2010)

How many missions have you done in Mexico?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> How many missions have you done in Mexico?



2 or 3 for the gunslinger fella and a couple for some general


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2010)

You've still got a pretty fair way to go, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's put it like this... I was at that point AGES ago. Seriously, 20 hours gameplay or so?

And people keep telling me "it's not over until the credits roll".

Well, the big shock is done, and the credits still haven't rolled.

It'll keep you busy a while yet, on storyline alone. Never mind all the sandbox, picking flowers, shooting hats off stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

i might just concentrate on all the other missions for a while, so i can finish on the ending of the main mission


----------



## The Groke (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> seems a weird way of calculating how much time you spend playing it ie by not counting how much you actually spend time playing it and using some other irrelevant criteria



It's not irrelevant at all!

It is just acknowledging the difference in mileage an individual may get from a game vs the _actual_ quickest time it is reasonably possible to complete it in!


You say you played RE4 for months...all I am saying is that unless you only played for an hour a night max, you must have spent a load of time fannying around or being dead as it only took me about 20ish hours over just over a week to finish it.



Same with RDR - one can complete all the side missions and/or retry a lot of times due to failure and get far more hours out of it than one may get just by concentrating on the main story...but still, there is a minimum amount of time it will take you to do that.


I don't see the value in a game of this type requiring say, 50 hours to finish if it is not offering me anything substantially new over those hours.

Hence why I doubt I will ever see the end of RDR.

Sadly.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 6, 2010)

cant find the treasure

cant get across to mexico cos theres no bridges
what next ?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

Look out for the big letters on the map - go to them and do the missions - open up new areas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> cant find the treasure
> 
> cant get across to mexico cos theres no bridges
> what next ?


get a walkthrough if you come unstuck, but you shouldn't need it if you do what fogbat says.
walkthroughs are good for treasure hunts though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

The Groke said:


> It's not irrelevant at all!
> 
> It is just acknowledging the difference in mileage an individual may get from a game vs the _actual_ quickest time it is reasonably possible to complete it in!
> 
> ...


i think you are quite good at it AND i'm quite bad at it
but if you concentrate on RDR's main missions, it would take 2-3 long days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

anyway, is it bad to kill horses or summat? my horse doesn't seem to like it and i lost some honour after killing one horse. maybe it was a cumulative thing?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2010)

IIRC you lose 50 honour when you kill your horse. Even if it got in the way when you were trying to shoot a wolf and it totally wasn't your fault. Swizz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

oh, i must have shot my horse then. another one came when i whistled for it though. i wish i could put ribbon in her mane or something.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2010)

It may be dishonorable to kill other horses, too, though. 

I've not tried it, for I am a friendly cowboy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It may be dishonorable to kill other horses, too, though.
> 
> I've not tried it, for I am a friendly cowboy.



but you're a cowboy nonetheless.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It may be dishonorable to kill other horses, too, though.
> 
> I've not tried it, for I am a friendly cowboy.


 
I wound horses a lot to scare them off so that bounties can't use em to escape me. I iz eval cowboy mwhahaha.


Also.. I was galloping my horse once and jumped off it. The horse kept going...


Over a cliff I hadn't seen.

Oops!

Can't remember if I lost honour or not but it was a pain having to walk for a while, until i stole a horse off the road.



The best way to get around dead horse issues is to buy a horse deed from a store.

Select your deed after the death and you'll be able to summon a horse again after a short wait. If you've done the stallion capture mission you'll always have a fast horse if you buy its deed.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2010)

I once ran my horse straight in front of a train, entirely by accident.

I got off scot-free, but Dobbin didn't do quite as well


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I wound horses a lot to scare them off so that bounties can't use em to escape me. I iz eval cowboy mwhahaha.
> 
> 
> Also.. I was galloping my horse once and jumped off it. The horse kept going...
> ...


ah - that's why my horse came back!
i bought a nice pretty beige one.


foggy - i'm a good cowboy unless you're wildlife.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll shoot anything.

More due to shit aiming than any intent, if I'm honest.

Me + Evans repeater + Level 3 dead eye = huge pile of bodies


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

how do you get that repeater and up levels on deadeye?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2010)

You get levels 2 and 3 of Dead Eye as you progress through the story missions.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you get that repeater and up levels on deadeye?



The repeater is given to you on a mission, or picked up off certain baddies.

The dead eye meter goes to level 2 when you've done the fight at the ranch whilst schilling medicine, and up to level 3 when you've done the duel training in Chuparosa with the miserable old gunfighter dude.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

oh ta, that means i'm level 3 already


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2010)

shit, i got bored and massacred everyone in armadillo and then stupidly saved over my last game, so now i've lost loads of honour. does this have consequences?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Things in shops are marginally more expensive, and you'll get less money for your hired gun exploits.

Other than that, not much. Maybe lose a few specific perks, too.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> shit, i got bored and massacred everyone in armadillo and then stupidly saved over my last game, so now i've lost loads of honour. does this have consequences?



Next time you feel like doing that, buy a bandana first. 

You can get all the badness out of your system while wearing a bandana, and it won't affect your honour


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Next time you feel like doing that, buy a bandana first.
> 
> You can get all the badness out of your system while wearing a bandana, and it won't affect your honour


 i have one already. these people must be pretty stupid.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Things in shops are marginally more expensive, and you'll get less money for your hired gun exploits.
> 
> Other than that, not much. Maybe lose a few specific perks, too.



Shame its not like Fable 2 where being evil gets you discounts out of fear instead of respect. So you can choose to be evil or good and you get different benefits depending which way you go.

Unfortunately that doesn't lend itself to the storyline of the former bad guy trying to go straight.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 8, 2010)

From reddead.wikia.com: 



> Players with low Honor can bribe witnesses for less, enjoy discounts in the especially shady town Thieves Landing, their whistle can beckon a special, unique Dark Horse with a white face and red scars and eyewitnesses (but not  lawmen) won't dare snitch for anything less than murder. You will also insult people instead of greeting them if you have low honor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2010)

nearing the end now - can i go back and finish off the side missions and achievements?


----------



## ajk (Jul 14, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> nearing the end now - can i go back and finish off the side missions and achievements?



There's one Stranger mission that you can't do after the main story, it's the one with the creepy bloke in the suit that Somehow Knows Who You Are.  Other than that, yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2010)

ta!


----------



## Utopia (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel bad, did some RDR bullying 2 nights ago, joined a posse and there were 4 of us, ranging from 20xp to 40xp, we cornered 2 innocent chaps online who were trying to take out a hideout, we took out the gang out for them then we turned our attentions to them, repeatingly killing them both, they respawned, we chased them down & killed them every time.  They tried going to other parts of the map, we just followed & kept on killing them, I don't feel very proud of myself but damn....it was fun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

where are those ruddy raccoons? i have murder in mind


----------



## Gromit (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> where are those ruddy raccoons? i have murder in mind



NE of Theives landing there is a good place. You may have to wait a while though as they come out a certain time of day, then skunks, then foxes. Depends what time of day / night it is as to what you get.

The pictures of animals on the map should give you an idea where to hunt certain animals.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

i got em now anyway - just being impatient - cheers!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I feel bad, did some RDR bullying 2 nights ago, joined a posse and there were 4 of us, ranging from 20xp to 40xp, we cornered 2 innocent chaps online who were trying to take out a hideout, we took out the gang out for them then we turned our attentions to them, repeatingly killing them both, they respawned, we chased them down & killed them every time.  They tried going to other parts of the map, we just followed & kept on killing them, I don't feel very proud of myself but damn....it was fun!



once again proving the internet fuckwad theory


----------



## fogbat (Jul 17, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the There Will Be Blood reference?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, that was a good game, wasn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Did anyone else notice the There Will Be Blood reference?


 
no. please enlighten us


----------



## fogbat (Jul 19, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> no. please enlighten us


 
This means that I am better than everyone else 


There's an area called Plainview, which was the protagonist's surname in TWBB. It's filled with oil wells, and there's a building there that's almost identical to the manager's building in TWBB.

God, I'm cool


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2010)

ah yeah!


----------



## Utopia (Jul 22, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> once again proving the internet fuckwad theory


 
Not exactly a revelation hey?, besides with this post you're doing exactly what your attempting to judge me on.


----------



## Radar (Jul 22, 2010)

But he's not really.. Calling someone on being a prick != behaving like a prick


----------



## fogbat (Jul 22, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Not exactly a revelation hey?, besides with this post you're doing exactly what your attempting to judge me on.


 
He really isn't, you know?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2010)

Radar said:


> But he's not really.. Calling someone on being a prick != behaving like a prick


 
it's not behaving like a prick though - it's just a funny game.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got back into this after a six week break from the PS3, what the fuck is all this boring family bullshit? I hope Abigail or Jack get killed soon, preferably by the Uncle.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you completed the weird mysterious man's "I know you" stranger mission, Cliche?

I'd do that next.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2010)

i think i'd have to follow you around the  forum repeatedly calling you a  fuckwad until you have to sign out    to make the analogy  work out

but   hey   such is the internet  ho ho ho

player killing  is  a part of such games  but following someone about  making their game  unplayable   is   effectively cyber bullying...   if you feel that  that is acceptable  fine carry on  but    don't  make it out  that  people voicing their disapproval  is  somehow equivalent


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2010)

oh come on, it's just a bit of a laugh.
if it happened to me, i'd just sign out for a while.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Have you completed the weird mysterious man's "I know you" stranger mission, Cliche?
> 
> I'd do that next.


 
I have done, weird ending. 



Spoiler: I guess you have to put something here to make the tags work



I presumed he was Death, but I guess it could be taken in a whole variety of ways.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

That spoiler tag didn't work 



Spoiler: mystery man



I thought it was God


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2010)

Whoops, now edited. I see why you told me to do that now! Good ending.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 23, 2010)

I just sort of went "oh" at that bit, then rode into town and shot some more "innocent" people.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

If you wait until after the credits, you can carry on playing. 

Plus there's a nice little epilogue to the whole story available...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 23, 2010)

Epilogue? I don;t see any more missions, so I started killing lawmen for the lulz.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh come on, it's just a bit of a laugh.
> if it happened to me, i'd just sign out for a while.


 
it's not dreadful  as i said  it's an element  to these games that you come to expect... but it still leaves a bad taste in your mouth...  can you imagine  if this was just a bunch of kids playing  and that this happened regularly?   i dunno if  there is a clear pvp pve  distiction between servers   that allows  some choice in this  but if not    this   is  the stuff that can really  negatively effect  peoples game play

like i said  some times it's fine     the initial killing stuff is fine   it's the folowing around  bit  that  really  left a bad taste in my mouth about it,  however if  these guys  have join a pvp  server instead of a pve server i will withdraw all  my comments


----------



## fogbat (Jul 23, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Epilogue? I don;t see any more missions, so I started killing lawmen for the lulz.


 
A new question mark sidemission will appear, after the credits roll. It may take a day or two to turn up, so try saving your game a few times to speed it up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2010)

is that the saving a chinaman bit?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is that the saving a chinaman bit?


 
Nope, it's:



Spoiler: spoilers, sweetie



A question mark mission appears in Blackwater. You find out the location of Edgar Ross, and get to hunt him down


----------



## Utopia (Jul 25, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> it's not dreadful  as i said  it's an element  to these games that you come to expect... but it still leaves a bad taste in your mouth...  can you imagine  if this was just a bunch of kids playing  and that this happened regularly?   i dunno if  there is a clear pvp pve  distiction between servers   that allows  some choice in this  but if not    this   is  the stuff that can really  negatively effect  peoples game play
> 
> like i said  some times it's fine     the initial killing stuff is fine   it's the folowing around  bit  that  really  left a bad taste in my mouth about it,  however if  these guys  have join a pvp  server instead of a pve server i will withdraw all  my comments


 
Relax dude, it was just a bit of fun, we did ask him to join our posse which he rejected, he could have left and gone to another session, he was giving as good as he got......just he was outnumbered.  Its only a game.......


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

you might think it's only a game, but does everyone else feel the same?

and who would want to join a group of people who act that way?  join us or die, wow,  fun

for you it might have been a bit of fun but for the people you target it  can  be a load of shit, it's only a bit of fun is always  what you hear from those  who  do this stuff  not  the people they target


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

look i'm not saying your evil or anything  i just note that  this kind of behaviour in a game is a little shitty  and given that you yourself  said you felt a little bad about it  shows that you kinda agree

my first  post  was  just a jokey comment on how comment  this  kinda behaviour is on the internet 

all i'm saying is take care  with this kind of behaviour   maybe dial it back a bit    i know it's not going to revolutionise peoples on-line attitude     the internet hate machine is too powerful for that to happen  but   hey it's an idea right?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

oh god i'm an internet hippy


----------



## Utopia (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyway...back on topic -

I'm leaving the online version for a while, give those with less ability a chance! ;-)

Playing the single player and just got to Mexico..............literally when you get there, which is quite tricky, the song that plays just as you start to ride off on your horse!!!!, it's the first time in a game I have actually been moved, the music, the scenery, stunning, just stunning!!!!

What a game.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 27, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> and who would want to join a group of people who act that way?  join us or die, wow,  fun



But then thats how it was in the Wild West my friend......like I say, its only a game.  I don't act like that in IRL believe me, i'm pretty certain no one behaves exactly as they would in reality, online.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

ok i'll  just clarify my position,  i don't care you killed those other guys  that's fine thats part of the game, however by following them around killing them over and over   even going to diffrent parts of the map  when they  tried  to  play the game normally  you went from just playing a role in a game  to  being a bit of a dick  and you know this  as  you even said so in the post


----------



## Utopia (Jul 27, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> ok i'll  just clarify my position,  i don't care you killed those other guys  that's fine thats part of the game, however by following them around killing them over and over   even going to diffrent parts of the map  when they  tried  to  play the game normally  you went from just playing a role in a game  to  being a bit of a dick  and you know this  as  you even said so in the post


 

No I didn't say I was a 'dick' at all..........which by the way is really not a nice thing to say but you seem to feel thats acceptable then?, i'd like to see you say that to someones(who you've never met before) face but then you probably wouldn't do that would you? because people act kind of differently online, after all......I didn't abuse anyone, just played a game with someone who quite willingly played back.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I feel bad, did some RDR *bullying *2 nights ago, joined a posse and there were 4 of us, ranging from 20xp to 40xp, we cornered 2 innocent chaps online who were trying to take out a hideout, we took out the gang out for them then we turned our attentions to them, *repeatingly killing them both, they respawned, we chased them down & killed them every time.  They tried going to other parts of the map, we just followed & kept on killing them, I don't feel very proud of myself* but damn....it was fun!



i'm sorry  but  i think that  is dickish behaviour

the only non dickish thing about it was the fact you kinda knew you were being a dick  so felt  bad about it

i don't really need to justify any of my comments  seeing as you know  you were taking it too far


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2010)

Been given a copy of this for me birthday, anyone fancy some online or coop fun sometime?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 15, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Been given a copy of this for me birthday, anyone fancy some online or coop fun sometime?


 
PS or Xbox?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2010)

Xbox


----------



## Boycey (Aug 19, 2010)

where's the fucking beavers at?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2010)

north west where there are pines and rivers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2010)

I love how this is essentially a hunting sim


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2010)

Boycey said:


> where's the fucking beavers at?


 
Haha urban quote of the year!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 20, 2010)

After a long time (I only play for a couple of hours each weekend) I have finished the missions.  

I am on 88% so will keep trying for a bit to get that up.  I haven't done that many bounties and still have all the treasure hunting to do.  Plus I am only on levels 4 or 5 of the master hunter, survivalist etc...although I am having a lot of trouble killing 2 cougars with a knife at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2010)

shoot them with a pistol, then finish them with the knife


----------



## Me76 (Aug 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> shoot them with a pistol, then finish them with the knife


 
I will try the pistol.  I always have my repeater armed and have been trying to shoot them only a bit first, but I tend to get a bit panicky and trigger happy and then they are dead


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2010)

You'll generally survive at least one hit from the cougar, then it'll run away and circle you. Make sure you've got the full complement of medicine first, and drink one as soon as you get up off the floor.

If you use dead eye and shoot them in the legs, it'll slow them down.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 20, 2010)

Girl at work just bought me this as a thankyou


----------



## Me76 (Aug 20, 2010)

What did you do to deserve such a good thank you?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 20, 2010)

Me76 said:


> What did you do to deserve such a good thank you?


 
Just my job  IT help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2010)

lots of IT blokes seem to be fond of wearing chinos. do you wear chinos kanda?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2010)

Me76 said:


> been trying to shoot them only a bit first





"Here, kitty, kitty. I'm just going to shoot you a bit..."


----------



## Kanda (Aug 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> lots of IT blokes seem to be fond of wearing chinos. do you wear chinos kanda?


 
You know damn well i don't!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know anyone who wears chinos.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> north west where there are pines and rivers


 
got em now 

am i right in thinking that certain types of wildlife only become apparent after certain sections of game? also this is fucking weird the way i've been running round mexico, texas and colorado (i think?) gunnin down varmints, hustlin poker and generally being no good, now i'm herding cattle and shooting the occasional rustler...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone still think this is a good game ?
(Now that you have played it.)


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, it's an excellent game.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2010)

yep


----------



## blairsh (Sep 10, 2010)

Fucking great game


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 10, 2010)

i'm left pretty underwhelmed, i enjoyed it but nothing like as much as gta4- the characters just didn't grab in the same way. the gameplay was too easy... no big finale... 

it'd be down the swap shop now if it weren't for the promise of dlc...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

I preferred it to GTAIV. Well, I loved the story of GTAIV, it was harder for sure, but the controls were far more clunky, and that's something I view as rather important (different strokes ...). 

I cried at the story for both games, so both get the VP seal of storytelling approval. RDR went further in ripping out the hearts of players than GTAIV, which I appreciate. And RDR made lots of little gameplay improvements, like being able to pause cut-scenes (wtf don't all games have this, it's so freaking obvious ), and deadeye was brilliant.


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2010)

it's good.  First impressions were that it was great but it's too easy and too much like GTA.  I much prefer it to GTA though.  I've got to Mexico and then moved on to other games, probably won't finish it TBH.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 10, 2010)

I dearly love it. Still stuck in Mexico atm, biding my time by doing some of the hunter/gatherer challenges.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> I dearly love it. Still stuck in Mexico atm, biding my time by doing some of the hunter/gatherer challenges.


 
Things seem to go pretty quick once you get access to the last bit of the map, so savour everything now


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i'm left pretty underwhelmed, i enjoyed it but nothing like as much as gta4- the characters just didn't grab in the same way. the gameplay was too easy... no big finale...
> 
> it'd be down the swap shop now if it weren't for the promise of dlc...


 
the plot and characters are always of secondary importance to me, so i rarely pay much attention to cut scenes and i like the fact that it was easy. made it more fun to play.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had it for about a month now and I've stopped playing it and gone back to GTAIV. Its a bit dull, in my view.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you not adjust the difficulty in RDR


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Can you not adjust the difficulty in RDR


 
No.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2010)

you can switch off the aiming thing if you perversely want to make things more difficult


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 13, 2010)

I had one of those "look at the landscape" moments the other day; I was mooching around outside Armadillo looking for wildlife to shoot, and caught the train puffing through the town in the background, with the sun setting behind it. Properly beautiful.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, trying to do the challenges for that Expert Hunter outfit. How. The fuck. Do you kill a cougar with dynamite?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 1, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice, practice for me.

Lots and lots of deaths by cougar until I finally luckily got one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Okay, trying to do the challenges for that Expert Hunter outfit. How. The fuck. Do you kill a cougar with dynamite?


 
shoot it legs out with rifle, finish it off with a pistol. found it dead easy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 has stolen my copy, but I really quite fancied the absurdity that surely is the zombie thing they've released. I reckon I'll go back and replay the whole game at some point, this time being evil.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2010)

How much is the Zombie Thing?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 5, 2010)

Its free isn't it? It's appeared as a single player option on my copy (PS3). I haven't payed it yet as I'm still working through the main game. I can only really play for a while before I get bored.

As for the cougar thing, if you go to that bit in Mexico where the train crosses over to the US (NE mexico, south of Thieves Landing), there is a little spot where if you drop some bait, you always get a cougar come along that I reckon you could dynamite without too many problems.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2010)

No idea about PS3 it's 800 points on the xbox...you can get all three DLC's for 1600 though...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm considering the Zombie DLC. Anyone played it yet?


----------



## monkeypig (Nov 5, 2010)

7.99 ps3  . good fun, haven't played enough to know how "big" it is. you need to know how to use your dead eye cos there's loads of zombies


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 8, 2010)

On the zombie pack, you encounter "mythical" mounts.   Currently, I got Horse of the Appocalypse, the fire one (war, iirc).   Its literally on fire and if you ride into the zombie/s, you'll set them on fire.   Cheaper alternative when clearing out towns.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 22, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Okay, trying to do the challenges for that Expert Hunter outfit. How. The fuck. Do you kill a cougar with dynamite?


Ahahaha, managed to do it. Clocked one sitting down in the middle distance, crept up, dynamited the fucker. I'm particularly proud 'cause it felt like actual hunting. 

At the moment the thing that's giving me the most grief is wolves. _Fucking wolves. _As soon as you hear that growling you know a pack's going to appear; if you don't kill them they _will_ keep on chasing you until they get you, if you do kill them another pack of the bastards spawned. Just as an experiment I tried sitting on a wagon - where they can't attack you - in a wolfy area; five minutes later there were 15 of the bastards milling around.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 9, 2010)

Ahaha! Finally managed to kill a bear with a knife. Quite what my flatmates thought as I yelled "CUNTING BEAR" after being mauled to death for the fourth time, I don't know...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have bought the zombie version for my BF (and me) for Christmas.  Can I just confirm it is a new game (missions, side challenges etc) - just with the same premise plus zombies?

I presume it is shorter too?


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2010)

Me76 said:


> I have bought the zombie version for my BF (and me) for Christmas.  Can I just confirm it is a new game (missions, side challenges etc) - just with the same premise plus zombies?
> 
> I presume it is shorter too?


 
Exactly right.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2010)

It sounds awesome, actually. The wild west and zombies


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 12, 2010)

Undead Nightmare is freaking sweet. I've spent most of the day playing it.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm still battering my way through the main campaign. I _will_ get 100% completion if it kills me.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 13, 2010)

I don;t have the patience to 100% games. Once the main campaign and anything immeditely interesting is out of the way it gets flogged.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 14, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I don;t have the patience to 100% games. Once the main campaign and anything immeditely interesting is out of the way it gets flogged.


Well, since all I have left to do is a couple of bounty hunts, one challenge to get the US Marshal outfit and a few storyline missions, I might as well persevere. The hardest bit was slogging through the ambient challenges (hunting, sharpshooting and so forth), which did actually feel like work at times.


----------

